
GOES-R in the Path of Hurricane Matthew - julienchastang
https://twitter.com/flatoday_jdean/status/783349856832282624
======
julienchastang
Hopefully this "tent" in Titusville, FL can withstand a category 3 hurricane:

[http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/14L_tracks_latest.p...](http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/14L_tracks_latest.png)

[http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/14L_intensity_lates...](http://www.tropicaltidbits.com/storminfo/14L_intensity_latest.png)

